
Show HN: Tavern, a simple but powerful RESTful API testing library - bizzleDawg
https://taverntesting.github.io/
======
bizzleDawg
OP here - we made Tavern as an internal tool at overlock, due to problems of
running RESTful integration tests with postman in our CI pipelines, as well as
needing to rely on a CI.

What really kicked this all off was the javascript testing functionality in
other projects which we found to be nearly unusable in more complex tests
where say, you want to verify the contents of a JWT. We liked the ability to
write simple tests quickly, but needed more power to be able to extend when
needed - that's why we wrote the ability to hook in to python functions with
Tavern as required.

We're just getting started with tavern and the next things on our agenda are:
1) Reference schemas from Json schema or OpenAPI documents 2) Command line
deamon to ping your API regularly for functional uptime monitoring

We'd really love to know what you think - either in the comments or github
issues!

